# Bloodwork Result Disaster - Help with Adex dosage



## Franklin Yeti (Jun 9, 2016)

So, received my blood work today and my E2 was at 95.  Some background on me, I have been on TRT at 200 mg of Test C per week.  Haven't really noticed any symptoms other than some water retention and holding a bit too much fat around my midsection than I would like.  No itching nips or gyno.  Dr gave me 1 mg pills of Arimidex and told me to take 2 pills 3 days after my pin.  Now, from being on this board, I know Arimidex can be tricky to use correctly and depends a good deal on how your body responds to it.  My question is, what would be the safest way to take this being I have never taken it before and don't know how my body will react?  I don't want to crash my E2.  Thanks.


----------



## DF (Jun 9, 2016)

His dose is way too much.  Start with .25mg on day of pin then work up from there.  I'd be willing to bet you'd need .5mg on your trt dose.  I find it easier to take my AI on the day of pin so I don't forget.  You could also do e3d.  Or you could split your trt dose to every 3.5 days,  which my result in needing less AI.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jun 9, 2016)

DF said:


> His dose is way too much.  Start with .25mg on day of pin then work up from there.  I'd be willing to bet you'd need .5mg on your trt dose.  I find it easier to take my AI on the day of pin so I don't forget.  You could also do e3d.  Or you could split your trt dose to every 3.5 days,  which my result in needing less AI.



Thanks DF, I thought that sounded way high.  I'll do .25 the day of pin and adjust from there.  Just to be certain, that is once a week right for the AI?


----------



## snake (Jun 9, 2016)

Just me brother Yeti but I would do one mg. on the day I pinned. Take a look at the rise and fall of both TT and E and you'll see they parallel each other closely. The Adex will hit quicker but will be there as your test peak.


----------



## Dex (Jun 9, 2016)

Your doc gives you 200mg per week but then wants to crash your E2 with 2mg? I crashed mine on .5mg twice a week and felt like arse.


----------



## DF (Jun 9, 2016)

Franklin Yeti said:


> Thanks DF, I thought that sounded way high.  I'll do .25 the day of pin and adjust from there.  Just to be certain, that is once a week right for the AI?



Yes,  that is where I'd start .25 1x/week.  Are you able to get blood work done on your own?


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jun 9, 2016)

DF said:


> Yes,  that is where I'd start .25 1x/week.  Are you able to get blood work done on your own?



I'm sure I could.  I live in a large metro area. Who are the large labs nowadays?


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jun 9, 2016)

snake said:


> Just me brother Yeti but I would do one mg. on the day I pinned. Take a look at the rise and fall of both TT and E and you'll see they parallel each other closely. The Adex will hit quicker but will be there as your test peak.



Thanks for the input Snakedizzle.


----------



## DF (Jun 9, 2016)

Franklin Yeti said:


> I'm sure I could.  I live in a large metro area. Who are the large labs nowadays?



You can get it done at private mad labs online.  If you don't live in one of those communist states.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jun 10, 2016)

DF said:


> You can get it done at private mad labs online.  If you don't live in one of those communist states.



Just checked the website and we have a lab nearby.  How long should I go on .25 before having bloods to check the E2?


----------



## DF (Jun 10, 2016)

If you are not having symptoms.  I'd give it 4 weeks & retest.


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 10, 2016)

#1 your e-2 is not that bad so relax, my trt is 200 also and had my e-2 at 125 or so and my endo was like so? unless your ar every sensitive your not gonna have problems, more likely to have problems with it crashed than high


----------

